# Vermont Woodpile



## toonjie (Oct 21, 2007)

Here's some pics of an incredibly well stacked woodpile.  2 weeks ago my wife and I drove up to Vermont for Columbus day weekend and it was great to see all the different woodpiles; many had just had wood dropped off on the driveway.  My wife took me out to Worcester, VT where she said there's a guy that has this incredible woodpile that always reminds her of me.  It would be nice to have a roof like this over all my wood, I can only dream!

http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc233/Yachaddm/IMG_4515.jpg

http://i218.photobucket.com/albums/cc233/Yachaddm/IMG_4516.jpg


----------



## northwinds (Oct 21, 2007)

Wow.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 22, 2007)

Ya know ya really don't want to just hate some people but...


----------



## titan (Oct 22, 2007)

Showoff.


----------



## Burn-1 (Oct 22, 2007)

I bet that wood is still green, like my sour grapes


----------



## MrGriz (Oct 22, 2007)

I think if I put that much effort into stacking I would end up turning the electric heat on just so I wouldn't have to undo it.


----------



## eba1225 (Oct 22, 2007)

Pictures like that just reinforce my beliefs that some people have too much money and time time on their hands.


----------



## velvetfoot (Oct 22, 2007)

It's too nice-looking to touch.


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 22, 2007)

I think it is wall paper behind glass.  :coolgrin:


----------



## JBinKC (Oct 22, 2007)

A wood snob indeed. I am too embarrassed to show off my hodgepodge hillbilly system.


----------



## wahoowad (Oct 22, 2007)

Ha - a 2 cord garage


----------



## glassmanjpf (Oct 23, 2007)

I agree, way too much free time...but hey I wouldn't mind having that extension.  Probably a wood stove in the middle just to dry the wood.


----------



## WarmGuy (Oct 23, 2007)

> I think it is wallpaper behind glass.



Hey, I want some of that!


----------



## toonjie (Oct 23, 2007)

You guys crack me up.  Yeah, I bet he has a real pile out back that he actually uses.  If I had taken the time to stack it that nicely, it wold pain me to actually use it!


----------



## WOODBUTCHER (Oct 23, 2007)

A quote from last week on one of my posts
cozy heat for my feet - 19 October 2007 06:23 PM
Dang. Woodbutcher - that gets my vote for the best lookin’ stack of wood I think I’ve ever seen!  Clean, straight lines - wow!   

You win with that stack.......Wow! Postcard perfect!
Hey Cozy take a look at this stack!

The WoodButcher


----------

